# Mental Illness STILL Stigmatised



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh dear - and its just another medical condition - just like diabetes - yet its still stigmatised in some quarters - people are still ill-informed, people are still labelled as "loony tunes" or "crazy". Why - surely in this day and age folk are more enlightened? Being mentally ill is no joke nor does it preclude somebody from living a perfectly fulfilled life. In the main, I have experienced nothing but support and sympathy - just in some quarters sadly that is not the case and I know I'm not alone here.Sue


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Aww... {{{ Sue }}} ...I know why you're frustrated... It is indeed frustrating... And in some places even some highly educated people could be small-minded about this or any other illnesses -- as if an illness is a weakness. That's just not right and no one gets ill because they like it or because they wanted to or did it on purpose... So people really shouldn't be blamed for being unwell. Hopefully with more education and self-advocacy (as what all of us 27,000 and growing members have been doing here on this site), people are going to be more aware of this issue and become better educated and more open-minded...Cherrie


----------



## Dandaman (Jun 1, 2007)

Some people are just uneducated.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

Well done chaps - yeah you are both right. I never fight shy of telling people - if they ask- and in the main - I think if you are open about it - people shouldn't have a problem. I suppose its fear of the unknown - but, if you think about it - the brain is just another human organ and as likely to go "off-kilter" as your kidneys, your bowels or anywhere else in the body.Sue


----------

